# Bacon Cheeseburger Fattie



## erodinamik (Dec 10, 2010)

I tried this a few weeks ago with mild success and no photos so it never happened right? :-)  This time I used a pound of ground beef with a little added water to help it stay moist.  I also added 1/4 of an onion diced and 3 slices of bacon diced, with some worcestershire sauce and some rub.  Once I got the meat flattened I put a few slices of American cheese and some shredded cheddar.  Threw it on the grill with some turkey breasts I brined.  They both came out good.  I used some Western Hickory BBQ mini logs for the smoke this time.  Everything turned out great.  Finally had a fire going good that gave it great hickory flavor without the charcoal flavor and the turkeys came out moist and tasty.
	

		
			
		

		
	




















The last time I tried this my fattie came out dry, but my temps also got way too hot.  This time it was much better.  The beef really masks the bacon flavor.  I think next time I will add some strips of bacon to the hamburger roll to make sure and get that good bacon flavor.

The turkey came out great with nice flavor and moist.  Too bad next thanksgiving is 11 months away.  I guess I can keep practicing and be a pro by next year!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 10, 2010)

Lookin'   mmmmmMighty Tastey!   Great Job!

SOB


----------



## meateater (Dec 10, 2010)

erodinamik said:


> I tried this a few weeks ago with mild success and no photos so it never happened right? :-)  This time I used a pound of ground beef with a little added water to help it stay moist.  I also added 1/4 of an onion diced and 3 slices of bacon diced, with some worcestershire sauce and some rub.  Once I got the meat flattened I put a few slices of American cheese and some shredded cheddar.  Threw it on the grill with some turkey breasts I brined.  They both came out good.  I used some Western Hickory BBQ mini logs for the smoke this time.  Everything turned out great.  Finally had a fire going good that gave it great hickory flavor without the charcoal flavor and the turkeys came out moist and tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It all looks great, just smoke chickens all year for practice, just a smaller bird.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like a fine job to me... Great looking Grub...


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks great from here. I could eat some of that right now


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2010)

It looks like you did one fine job from here. You just have to love the fatties. I think that they are like a welcoming present form SMF cause most folks haven't heard of them till they join here. So enjoy your fattie and the ham and then go smoke more.


----------



## erodinamik (Dec 10, 2010)

Fatties are slowly making me the favorite at work!  People started asking me everyday what I smoked.  I have to remind them that it's a labor of love and takes time.  But I bring in everything I smoke to share, and they love it.  They refer to my lunchbox as the smoked meat container. 

I also learned a little while ago that smoking a fattie right above something else (in that case chicken) lets all the bacon drippings baste the meat underneath.  Bacon makes everything better!


----------

